# NEW Reel- 20lb braid, spin set up (Sienna.. or more?)



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I am after a reel to use off shore. I am hoping to primarily use this chasing my first (and hopefully many more) kingy this seeason, the odd red etc. the rest of my arsenal is complete, i juts need some heavier stuff for lficking larger plastics (100mm+) and lures with a bit of distance, and a bit of grunt. i already have a 20lb baitcaster set up, but not so good for easy casting over long periods.

Basically i was thinking of buying a cheaper one due to the punishment and dunkings they get from swell. Leaning towards a Sienna 4000, loaded with 20lb braid. Will likely match it to Diawa Exceller rod 12-20lb ( i think thats its). If i do this, whole combo under $200 which is pretty sweet i think.......

but then i touched the higher spec stuff.... why oh why did i do that...

... i am considering going a bit higher in the expenses, but trying not too (please kelp me see the light)....... I have looked at the Diawa Exceller Plus (as i have a 1500 of these that is lovely) and considered this, it is very nice, and at about $220 rrp ok.

So, who has used these cheaper reels (sienna etc) regularly and how do they fair?? what do you say? i dont want to buy a good one only to kill it in salt water, when i have seen cheaper ones perform ok.

Thanks,

Levi


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Levi
I have 2 Sienna's one 2500 with 10lb Nitlon Braid and the other a 4000 loaded with the same type braid only at 20 lb .As far as value for money the siennas are good all round reel's.The only thing with the 4000 is it's a diffrent colour/new model (a charcoal body with a green/silver spool.)I have had tussles with mac tuna and lost both due to in experiance on my behalf and the 4000 worked well.
As for the salt water i have had no problems .Not sure what would happen if they went under.Ibasicaly hose them off and dry them by the sun and whack them back in the shed ready for next trip..Ialso back the drag right of .
Hope this helps a little.

Cheers
Stevo....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the siennas are a great reel, I've caught plenty of kingies on my 4000 size with 15lb braid. However the drag will not cope with a BIG fish, it simply doesnt have the grunt/stopping power of a reel with better drag. The Siennas have 3 or 4 ballbearings which is fine on smaller stuff but when you're trying to crank the handle against a bigger fish they can get a bit hard to turn..

I rate the 2500 size siennas for bream and smaller stuff but if going for a bigger reel (4000 size) I'd jump up a notch or 2 in the shimano range (sedona,symetre or stradic if you can afford it) or go with one of the midrange diawas. Another great 4000 size reel is the Pflueger Medallist which has about 9 ballbearings and is priced around $130.

Good luck!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Davey and Stevo.....

I am so torn, on which direction!!!! cheaper means i dont stress about the salt water getting all over it......
but I love good reels, and they only seem expensive until i think what i spend on a set of tyres for my motorbike every 2500km.......... i really should have just the one hobby i think!

I will let my dreams of singing drags and buckled rods tonight lead me in the right path....... like an indian vision dream only without Peyote cactus ;-)

Ok and maybe some more google work and reading on AKFF....decision, decisions!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

why no peyote cactus?.....wimp


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Everyone, some great advice...

will investigate all suggestions, and tomorrow i make a call on what i want i think..... joy, new fishing gear!


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

Levi said:


> Thanks Davey and Stevo.....
> I love good reels, and they only seem expensive until i think what i spend on a set of tyres for my motorbike every 2500km.......... i really should have just the one hobby i think!


I feel your pain. Just forked out for some Alpha 10s for my baby. Took her for a long ride trying figure out if I sell her to step up my kayak fishing   

Why do I have to have so many hobbies and such little time (and money)??

Off to tackle shop tomorrow to make the final decisions on my own kingy setup


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Good luck Hirosh, im off there too tomorrow. lets hope our credit cards are ready!!!!!!!!!!
What are you looking at?

Alpha's, you say, i think we called them alpha 1's but i assume same tyre....right?
we ran a side by side on test on the Jindy to Phillip island run-> Racetechs (love them!!), BT003's, Michelin PP and pilot power ones (1000km only!!!!!!), and the old qaulifier RR.. they were pretty good, but wear was excessive on the alpha too (1800km only) what are you riding? 
The old qualifier RR is a better proposition i reckon. im running a 190 section on the thou, see if you can find them they are cheap !!! Awesome, and decent miles (2500km+ incl one eastern ck day in the 1.3-1.40's). no more 55 profiles in country though.... ooops this is about fishing, my bad... and back on track, no more beer for me!

Good luck tomorrrow, i will post what i buy!!! And test on friday!

Cheers,

Levi


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah I think you mean same tyre- Dunlop GPR A-10. Riding a Kawasaki zxr20c (6 months til fulls). Actually, it only just occurred to me that two tyre= certate :shock: :? I'm only getting ~2500km out of a set. Doesn't help that I live 2km from start of Old Road :twisted:

If I sell now, there is still a Yammy scooter, VFR400 tracky, and rizzler gixxer thou in the garage to play with now, maybe and later respectively 

Million dollar question is, do I turn this








into this:









Anyway, to unhijack the thread, I'm probably at a Stradic 3 or 4000. Have picked up a lot more shifts now that uni hols have started and want to treat myself (the TD Advantage 2500 wasn't enough of a treat)... Still have a soft spot for the Abu Soron STX though...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Hey Levi, jump on realfishingdeals.com and nab yourself a 4000 stradic for 165 delivered....bargain i reckon

I christened my 3000 with some small kings out of a mates boat last week, super smooth little reel.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the advice.... t'was excellent, and i took it all into account!...so lunch break shopping it was!
Pescado.. that is an AMAZING price... but damn, i spent my money already!!!!!........ fingers crossed it was a good call?

I Found the Sienna- nice, cheap as chips, and felt like a real work horse. Considered it for a long time, almost purchased it. 
I played around with the Diawa Excellor, but just didnt want to spend the coin for a first outfit in this size. 
also looked at the Diawa Jupiter (@anaconda), very nice, but again, more than i wanted to spend today... maybe next time i will get a 'real' reel....

Then, up popped this Plueger-
(i couldnt find a medalist anywher nearby and i wanted it for tomorrows session).. but, this little Asaro 5940 seemd ok, decent drag, 8 stainless ball bearings, graphite body, titanium spool lip, well balanced, lighter than a Sienna, smoother action, and much better finish (not that it matters in the real world), higher line capcity also, higher gear ration + spare spool (Sienna doesnt) RRP$100, who can argue (as cheap as $75 if you can find them)!

Went and saw my local, new delivery of rods being unpacked..... bad, very bad..... we talked, i tested the Diawa Excellor in the 12-20lb that i was going to buy....... then tested back to back with this beauty...... the new rod won. Similar tip action, firmer but section, much better handles and grips, better ergos in general....
"Samaki Zing, 10-20lb.

Matched it to 20lb mono under 20lb Stealth cammo braid, 20lb leader. total cost spooled up (and sapre with mono 20lb) was about $270. Not bad too bad, and i know i could have been cheaper if i ordered it all off line, but when you need it today, you always pay more.








good choice, or bad, only time will tell?? but it feels great, looks great (too much bling perhaps, there goes my anti-bling reputation). should see out the season and if the reel fails, well it will be a lesson learnt, but at not too high of a cost.


----------

